# Scalping & leveling 3 month old TifTuf Sod?



## Lawnboy_03 (May 6, 2019)

I had sod laid down on May 15th. When it was laid, there were a lot of individual sod pieces that were cut at a different thickness, meaning some of the sod height was at 1-1/2" and the other being at 1". The company did use a roller on it to smooth out as best it could but it never really leveled out. I'm currently mowing a 2"-21/2" but want to go lower. I was told by the company that it would eventually level out due to traffic (mowing, recreational and water). Well 3 months in and I'm still fighting unlevel pieces of sod. I have a steel tamper that I use but I'm fighting an uphill battle. Is there a way to getting it level without scalping and sanding?

Also, we have had a number of days in 100's now (North Texas) and I'm wondering if I scalp (to reset height), will it hurt the grass. I have plenty of water to keep it hydrated.

Below are pictures of current yard. Pictures in order as:

Before scalp - 3" mowing height 7-10-19

Second mowing - 2-1/2" mowing height - 8-16-19

Third mowing - 2-1/2 again - 2 days later - 8-18-19

Last Picture - 7-21-19 Mowing - 3"


----------



## Kicker (Apr 5, 2018)

That's a beautiful piece of property. That being said, I fear for the longevity of the bermuda with all those trees. Not only the shade casted throughout the day but the amount of water and nutrient uptake of the root system.

As far as a way to level it without sand. You could always try renting a sod roller when the ground is wet.

It also doesn't look that unlevel. If you're going to continue to cut at a height of 2-3 inches it might not need to be "level" or as level as you might be thinking.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Magnificent property!!!


----------



## jw38 (Aug 7, 2019)

Great looking property! I feel your pain with the 100+ degree heat. We've had the same where I live (30 miles North of San Antonio) but we are on water restrictions and are prohibited from any type of watering. My lawn is really getting stressed and like you, I had TiffTuff sod laid in May. We need some rain!


----------



## Lawnboy_03 (May 6, 2019)

Thanks for all the compliments. I bought this prop in Feb 18', totally remodeled and the fam and I moved in Nov of 18. This has been a process for sure. I will be removing the majority of the Post Oaks that shade the new sodded area in the winter. Spent around 4k in March on tree removal/trimming and had them coming back in May but they said it would be much cheaper in the winter.

I found a gas powered roller with a 800lb weight capacity for rent near by that I'm going to get this weekend.

The ultimate goal is to mow immediate back yard with a reel mower. Just have some more work to do.

As you can see in the bottom picture, I have common bermuda/St. Augustine that I mow on a 2".


----------



## jw38 (Aug 7, 2019)

Where did you find the gas powered roller? I'd like to use one on my lawn before I start the leveling process next Spring.


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

Aerating would probably help with leveling, too, especially if you aerated pretty heavily and dragged the cores around to break them up and settle in the lower spots.


----------



## Lawnboy_03 (May 6, 2019)

jw38 said:


> Where did you find the gas powered roller? I'd like to use one on my lawn before I start the leveling process next Spring.


Arentco rental in Lewisville. I've used the regular push roller but it just doesn't do it. Im hoping this will be better.

Taylor Rental in Grand Prarie has one as well.


----------



## friscolawner (Sep 24, 2018)

I just leveled 10 weeks tiftuf but did this for worst 400 sqf area. I had similar issue. Sods were uneven. 
For leveling not just buying sand and rake or something else and keep moving on gras. Best way you need to flaot the area till water is not moving. 
That was advised me by greendoc and it really works...i cut grass as much as possible  seen dirt.

Then I throw send get 2x6 stud and level it, like ground leveling It took only 20 min may be less...in this case some area even no need a sand. 
So without a scalp you may add sand and situation can be worst...

Once this complete water-floated entire area, i beleive 30-35 min after water no more move. Then stop watering.

Result is good, but not sure grass will be back but this is bermuda  find a way to survive ....

Good luck


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

friscolawner said:


> I just leveled 10 weeks tiftuf but did this for worst 400 sqf area. I had similar issue. Sods were uneven.
> For leveling not just buying sand and rake or something else and keep moving on gras. Best way you need to flaot the area till water is not moving.
> That was advised me by greendoc and it really works...i cut grass as much as possible  seen dirt.
> 
> ...


Can anyone translate this for me?


----------



## Kicker (Apr 5, 2018)

basically they're saying for a leveling project it's best to scalp and then "flood" the area to see where water is pooling up, note/mark the areas where there is pooling. place enough sand in just the area where it's pooling and level it.

Basically spot leveling.


----------



## Lawnboy_03 (May 6, 2019)

Update. Wanted to wait for heavy rains to get it as soft as possible. Rented a 1 ton Roller over the weekend. Was very satisfied with the results. I've been battling bumpy sod since it was laid, thought this roller would do the trick. Next, I will sand and level to get ready for the purchase of a reel mower.


----------

